# Can't mount cdrom.  Help?

## Kronos

```

kurasoe@melchizidek /mnt $ mount cdrom

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,

       or too many mounted file systems

kurasoe@melchizidek /mnt $ more /etc/fstab | grep cdrom

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user  0 0

kurasoe@melchizidek /mnt $ eject /dev/sr0

kurasoe@melchizidek /mnt $

```

As you can see, the fstab is correct.  It won't mount tho.  ISO9660 is in the kernel.  IDE-CD is in there with module and it's installed.  All SCSI support is there that I think needs to be (cdrom, emulation, general).

Eject finds it just fine.  But I can't mount it.  mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom -t iso9660 doesn't work either of course.

A sony dvdrw, good drive but... having issues if you couldn't tell.

-Kronos

----------

## Zyzzyva100

I'm getting the same error sometimes too.  After restarting the session, I can mount, but if i unmount and try to eject, I can't.  The drive just locks up, and I have to exit KDE and then logout and reboot to be able to open it again.

My drive is a liteon btw.  Not trying to steal the thread here, just hoping someone knows what is causing our problem.

----------

## Kronos

Got a Sony.  Odd....

```

# ~ $ dmesg | grep SONY

hdc: SONY DVD RW DW-D22A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

  Vendor: SONY      Model: DVD RW DW-D22A    Rev: BYS2

```

listing as hdc rather than my /dev/sr0 or /dev/scd0.

----------

## maverick256

/dev/hdc sounds right for your optical device, unless your optical device is on some non-ide interface. does it work if you put /dev/hdc in your fstab entry?

----------

## kueitao

 *Kronos wrote:*   

> Got a Sony.  Odd....
> 
> ```
> 
> # ~ $ dmesg | grep SONY
> ...

 

"/dev/sr*" is reserved for real SCSI cdroms (and it is deprecated too in favor of "/dev/scd*"). 

Seen that you have a pure ATAPI DVD you don't need to set any SCSI emulation.

Just enable "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support"  ---> "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" + "Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support" + "Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support". I think you don't need anything else.

----------

## Kronos

SCSI emulation has always been required to be able to burn stuff.  after i rebooted it worked okay, but things are still kind of wonky.  i had to make myself a member of the disk group for grip to get the thing properly.  even with the xmms cdaudio plugin and alsa enabled and sound turned up it still won't play audio correctly (there's no sound, but it reads it).  grip rips 18 tracks in about 10 seconds, ejects, and of course it really didn't do anything.  no files were created.

sr0 is just a symbolic link to scd0 now.  well, /dev/cdrom -> /dev/sr0 -> /dev/scd0

----------

## maverick256

which kernel are you using?

```
SCSI emulation support 

  â CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI:                                                         

  â                                                           

  â WARNING: ide-scsi is no longer needed for cd writing applications!     

  â The 2.6 kernel supports direct writing to ide-cd, which eliminates     

  â the need for ide-scsi + the entire scsi stack just for writing a         

  â cd. The new method is more efficient in every way.           

  â                             

  â This will provide SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices,   

  â and will allow you to use a SCSI device driver instead of a native           

  â ATAPI driver.                                                                 

  â                                             

  â This is useful if you have an ATAPI device for which no native        

  â driver has been written (for example, an ATAPI PD-CD drive);              

  â you can then use this emulation together with an appropriate SCSI          

  â device driver. In order to do this, say Y here and to "SCSI support"        

  â and "SCSI generic support", below. You must then provide the kernel     

  â command line "hdx=ide-scsi" (try "man bootparam" or see the                    

  â documentation of your boot loader (lilo or loadlin) about how to     

  â pass options to the kernel at boot time) for devices if you want the           

  â native EIDE sub-drivers to skip over the native support, so that              

  â this SCSI emulation can be used instead.                                            

  â                                                                                  

  â Note that this option does NOT allow you to attach SCSI devices to a         

  â box that doesn't have a SCSI host adapter installed.                         

  â                                                                                

  â If both this SCSI emulation and native ATAPI support are compiled           

  â into the kernel, the native support will be used. 
```

You do have kernel 2.6? Although, it shouldn't matter if you have the option enabled.

----------

## Kronos

2.6.12, yes.

It keeps messing up, but if I log out I can mount/unmount.  Gnome thing?

I can mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom but not /dev/sg0.  For grip to rip right (cdparanoia) i have to use /dev/sg0 (had to give myself permission via disk group too).

----------

## kueitao

 *Kronos wrote:*   

> 2.6.12, yes.
> 
> It keeps messing up, but if I log out I can mount/unmount.  Gnome thing?
> 
> I can mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom but not /dev/sg0.  For grip to rip right (cdparanoia) i have to use /dev/sg0 (had to give myself permission via disk group too).

 

My poor English sometimes prevents me from explaining, I suppose  :Confused: 

You don't need to play with /dev/sr*, /dev/sg* and other SCSI devices. Just use /dev/hdc that is your ATAPI drive.

----------

## Kronos

So you no longer have to use scsi emulation to be able to burn CD's (and DVD's)?  That's how it's always been before.  Always been /dev/sr0 before under 2.5 and previous and devfs.  How cdrecord works.

mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom -t iso9660 either locks the terminal so that CTRL-C won't even do anything for me or gives a segfault.

-Kronos

----------

## kueitao

 *Kronos wrote:*   

> So you no longer have to use scsi emulation to be able to burn CD's (and DVD's)?  That's how it's always been before.  Always been /dev/sr0 before under 2.5 and previous and devfs.

 

Yes, you no longer have to use scsi emulation to be able to burn CDs and DVDs

 *Kronos wrote:*   

> How cdrecord works.
> 
> mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom -t iso9660 either locks the terminal so that CTRL-C won't even do anything for me or gives a segfault.
> 
> -Kronos
> ...

 

Had you already enabled kernel options as I wrote?

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Just enable "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" ---> "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" + "Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support" + "Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support".

 

----------

## Kronos

Yeah, I got it working.  Just have the regular stuff in, took out the scsi stuff -> modules now.

----------

